# Ram pour PowerMac g4



## holyg (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un PowerMac g4 quicksilver en 800 MHz, seulement, n'ayant que 1,25 gb de RAM, il lagge et ne permets pas de bien faire tourner Leopard, du coup je suis repassé à Tiger.

Quelles barrettes de RAM seraient compatibles avec? Sachant que je voudrais le booster vers 3Gb, (après sauf erreur ca ne serait pas très utile dessus).
Il se trouve qu'apres la mort d'un MiniMac intel de 2006 je possède deux barrettes d'1 gb chacune que j'ai récupéré dessus (ajoutées à l'achat, de marque Apple), seraient elles compatibles?


----------



## didgar (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Le max de ram pour ta machine c'est 1.5 GO et les barrettes sont des PC133. Tes barrettes de mac mini ne sont pas compatibles car pas la même vitesse/technologie/taille/emplacement de l'encoche/nbre de pins.

A+

Didier


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue


tout est indiqué là: 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html

à+


----------



## holyg (29 Janvier 2011)

1,5 c'est ce qu'Apple dit, mais la capacité maximale préconisée par Apple est dépassée sur énormément d'autres modèles, il n'est donc réellement pas possible de dépasser les 1,5GHz?

Merci pour les barettes du MiniMac, ca m'évite de le démonter pour m'apercevoir qu'elles ne rentrent pas...

Par contre j'ai aussi un MiniMac 2006 G3, a priori même problème? Trop petit?
En plus de ca j'ai un Powerbook G3 pizmo, pourrait il y avoir une compatibilité entre Powerbook G3 et PowerMac G3? Ou d'ailleurs entrre Powerbook et MiniMac?
Tous ca par ce que tous laggent et 3 ordinateurs ne me sont pas utiles, donc en fait sur lequel pourrais je brancher quoi? Le Powerbook n'ayant plus d'autonomie et étant donc relégué au rang d'ordi de bureau...

Merci en tout cas pour les réponses rapides!

_Arlequin=> (bienvenu, je me sens plutot masculin^^)_


----------



## iMacounet (29 Janvier 2011)

holyg a dit:


> 1,5 c'est ce qu'Apple dit, mais la capacité maximale préconisée par Apple est dépassée sur énormément d'autres modèles, il n'est donc réellement pas possible de dépasser les 1,5*Gb*?
> 
> Merci pour les barettes du *MacMini*, ca m'évite de le démonter pour m'apercevoir qu'elles ne rentrent pas...
> 
> ...



Bref, c'est un peu confus tout ça, avec qqes fautes ...

La memoire maxi sur les PowerMac QuickSilevr c'est 1.5Gb de RAM. (3x 512Mb PC-133)

Un PowerPC n'est plus adapté pour une utlilsation d'ordinateur de tous les jours.


----------



## holyg (29 Janvier 2011)

Des fautes? C'est simplement que je n'ai pas acheté ces ordis et que du coup je ne suis pas capable de bien les situer, par contre j'aimerai bien savoir ce qui est erroné si je cherche après!

Jj'avais un mini, mais il a grillé, d'ou la nécessité de me débrouiller avec ceux la, ce qui je pense (espere) est faisable!

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## didgar (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Télécharge la version adaptée à ton système actuel de Mactracker => http://mactracker.ca/

C'est LA référence ! Ainsi tu sauras qui fait quoi, quel système tu peux installer, quelles barrettes de ram, la quantité officiellement supportée par Apple et celle officieusement supportée etc ... Un excellent site aussi pour en apprendre sur les machines frappées d'une Pomme => www.everymac.com

A+

Didier


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2011)

holyg a dit:


> _Arlequin=> (bienvenu, je me sens plutot masculin^^)_



on souhaite LA bienvenue


----------



## holyg (30 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> on souhaite LA bienvenue



Oops, effectivement, j'avais estimé que c'était "sois LE bienvenu", désolé.

Didgar, merci beaucoup!


----------

